# Wichtig--Wichtig; bitte antworten



## killahoroz (7. Oktober 2007)

hallo Freunde,

ich habe gerade im Internet gelesen, dass in Kassel bald der Fischereilehrgang beginnt, und zwar am 20.10.07. Denkt ihr man kann sich immernoch anmelden für den Lehrgang?

Bitte um schnelle Antwort, rufe dann morgen auch nochmal da an.

gruß


----------



## rotauge88 (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wichtig--Wichtig; bitte antworten*

Wenn der Kurs nicht voll ist, dann bestimmt auf jedenfall. Fragen kostet ja eh nix #6


----------



## Dany73 (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wichtig--Wichtig; bitte antworten*

Ein "Nein" hast Du schon und ein "Ja" kannst Du bekommen!
Würde es trotzdem probieren dort noch rein zu kommen.
Also ... ruf an #x


----------



## killahoroz (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wichtig--Wichtig; bitte antworten*

warum hab ich schon ein nein?


----------



## Sailfisch (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wichtig--Wichtig; bitte antworten*

Das sollte ohne weiteres funktionieren, es sei denn - wie bereits festgestellt - der Kurs voll ist. 
Ansonsten wird das recht locker gehandhabt.


----------



## killahoroz (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wichtig--Wichtig; bitte antworten*

jawol:vik:ich hab gerade angerufen, die frau von dem Kursleiter ist drangegangen die hat gesagt man kann sich noch anmelden ich soll in 1 stunde nochmal anrufen, berichte dann nochmal 


gruß


----------



## killahoroz (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wichtig--Wichtig; bitte antworten*

Also hab jetzt nochmal angerufen ich soll einfach am ersten Tag,also 20.10 hingehen. Er hat gesagt ich soll schonmal ein Führungszeugnis beantragen. Alles weitere kommt später.

gruß


----------



## Käptn Nemo (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wichtig--Wichtig; bitte antworten*

der kurs den ich vor nicht allzu langer zeit besucht hab war idiotensicher! wenn de rein komst mach auf jedenfall mit!


----------



## killahoroz (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wichtig--Wichtig; bitte antworten*

ja genau das hoffe ich mir dass es nicht zu schwer ist, ich hab keine Lust durchzufallen:v


----------



## Brassenwürger (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wichtig--Wichtig; bitte antworten*



killahoroz schrieb:


> Er hat gesagt ich soll schonmal ein Führungszeugnis beantragen.


 
Mal ´ne ganz blöde Frage: Ist das dein Ernst??? Braucht ihr da echt ein Führungszeugnis???|bigeyes

Gruß Brassenwürger|wavey:


----------



## kulti007 (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wichtig--Wichtig; bitte antworten*

führungszeugnis |kopfkrat is dat heute wirklich so???


----------



## kulti007 (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wichtig--Wichtig; bitte antworten*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Mal ´ne ganz blöde Frage: Ist das dein Ernst??? Braucht ihr da echt ein Führungszeugnis???|bigeyes
> 
> Gruß Brassenwürger|wavey:



da warste wohl schneller :m

also gibt dit keine bösen angler


----------



## MelaS72 (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wichtig--Wichtig; bitte antworten*

Führungszeugnis? Ist mir auch neu, dass man das für einen Fischereilehrgang braucht. Bei dem Kurs für FA vielleicht, aber dafür?


----------



## killahoroz (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wichtig--Wichtig; bitte antworten*

nein der typ meinte das kostet alles inklusive 170 Euro ich denke dass das Führungszeugnis für die staatliche Prüfung gedacht ist.

gruß


----------



## Brassenwürger (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wichtig--Wichtig; bitte antworten*

Das ist ja alles sehr Merkwürdig! Du bist doch noch Jugendlicher, oder? Da finde ich 170 Piepen für den Lappen echt heftig! Und dann das Ding mit dem Führungszeugnis...#d

Na Ja, andere Bundesländer, andere Sitten...#c


----------



## killahoroz (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wichtig--Wichtig; bitte antworten*

Ja ich bin 15. 

An alle andere: Wie viel hat der Lappen bei euch gekostet?


gruß


----------



## Brassenwürger (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wichtig--Wichtig; bitte antworten*

Hier (Niedersachsen) kostet der Spaß 50 - 60 €uro, all inclusive! (für Jugendliche)
Ich habe damals (1989) noch 50 Mark bezahlt...:g


----------



## butzzer (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wichtig--Wichtig; bitte antworten*

Also bei mir in Hessen hat das Ding 2003 120,- gekostet (All inclusive / Kurs + Buch + Prüfung + Schein) Wer das Kursbuch schon hatte hat nur 100,- bezahlt. Führungszeugnis brauchten wir keins.


----------



## Denni_Lo (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wichtig--Wichtig; bitte antworten*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Mal ´ne ganz blöde Frage: Ist das dein Ernst??? Braucht ihr da echt ein Führungszeugnis???|bigeyes
> 
> Gruß Brassenwürger|wavey:



Aber echt, ich will angeln nicht jagen, hier hat von mir das nur mein AG verlangt, ist aber Standard.

BTW: 
170 Piepen ist ne Stange Geld, ich habe mit all in (zzgl Gebühren bei der Stadt) 150 für einen Crashkurs gelatzt, das waren 1 WE + 1x Rutenzusammenbau (Zusatztag) für 5 Piepen extra. Normalkurs kostet hier was um 120 EUR ...und da sind schon paar Kaffee und kalte Getränke dabei... für Jugendliche gelten noch bessere Preise etwa 30 EUR weniger.


----------



## HOX (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wichtig--Wichtig; bitte antworten*

Ich habe hier in BW auch ca. 130€ für alles liegen lassen.
Kalte Getränke oder ähnliches gab es natürlich nicht umsonst.

Allerdings ist der Schein eine der besten Investitionen in meinem bisherigen Leben!#6


----------



## brandungsteufel (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wichtig--Wichtig; bitte antworten*

Das mit dem Führungszeignis ist doch normal. Ohne das gibt es keine Zulassung zur Prüfung. Wer Wilddieb oder Schwarzfischer ist, kriegt auch keinen Schein


----------



## LocalPower (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wichtig--Wichtig; bitte antworten*

Das mit dem Führungszeugniss ist normal?! #d 
Hier nämlich nicht, hab meinen Schein im Juni in Berlin gemacht. Einzig auf dem Anmeldungsbogen zur Prüfung wurde abgefragt, ob man schonmal wegen Fischwilderei oder Wilderei belangt bzw. rechtskräftig verurteilt wurde. Nicht angehakt...das wars....Unterschrift drunter und fertig.
Preise hier beim VDSF (30h-Lehrgang und Prüfung) inkl. der empfohlenen Unterlagen so 120€. (Erstaustellung Fischereischein/Passbilder etc. ist da aber nicht mit bei)


----------



## Denni_Lo (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wichtig--Wichtig; bitte antworten*



brandungsteufel schrieb:


> Das mit dem Führungszeignis ist doch normal. Ohne das gibt es keine Zulassung zur Prüfung. Wer Wilddieb oder Schwarzfischer ist, kriegt auch keinen Schein



Von mir hat das wie gesagt keiner verlangt.


----------



## schrauber78 (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wichtig--Wichtig; bitte antworten*

Alte Kelle sind die Hessen geldgierig! 170 Flocken für den Fischereischein von einem Jugendlichen zu nehmen ist ja sowas von unverschämt, dass es nur so knallt!
Ich hatte damals (1991) für den Kurs 30 Märker bezahlt...


----------



## killahoroz (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wichtig--Wichtig; bitte antworten*

ja gerade für jugendliche wie mich ist das schon ne menge geld. 
mal gucken ob ich das geld überhaupt zusammen bekomme(ohne Unterstützung von Eltern).

gruß Ali


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wichtig--Wichtig; bitte antworten*

170Euro? |kopfkrat
Bei mir hat es 50Euro gekostet !
Dann noch 40 Euro für 5 Jahresschein und fertig!

mfg Marvin


----------



## höcht (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wichtig--Wichtig; bitte antworten*

also das mit dem führungszeugniss is mir neu, ich hab letztes jahr meine prüfung gemacht und hab keins benötigt. gekostet hats bei mir mit unterlagen ca 180€


----------



## schumi112 (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wichtig--Wichtig; bitte antworten*

Hallo, hab den Kurs im April diesen Jahres in Hessen gemacht und musste für die staatliche Prüfung ein Führungszeugnis vorlegen, ist hier wohl jetzt so stand art.

Gruß schumi


----------



## Bier (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wichtig--Wichtig; bitte antworten*

ist das jetzt eigendlich pflicht sonen kurs zu belegen? Hab vor 6 jahren den schein in Brandenburg geamcht (mit 19 Jahren) - ca 45 euro für die prüfung und n bisschne was für den fischereischein. aber 170 glocken? schon echt frech sowas von jemandem zu verlangen, der rechtens angeln möchte.


----------



## KGE (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wichtig--Wichtig; bitte antworten*

Ahem ( hust hust )
Das Führungszeugniss gibt es in Hessen schon lange. Bei der Erstausstellung meines Fischereischeins wurde eines verlangt. Zur zulassung zur Prüfung wurde es nicht verlangt.
Allerdings ist die ganze Sache bei mir schon 25 Jahre her. Da war die Rechtslage noch eine andere. 
Den Fischereischein bekahm man auch ohne gültige Fischereiprüfung. DIese konnte man damals noch nachholen.


----------



## Fishing (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wichtig--Wichtig; bitte antworten*



schumi112 schrieb:


> Hallo, hab den Kurs im April diesen Jahres in Hessen gemacht und musste für die staatliche Prüfung ein Führungszeugnis vorlegen, ist hier wohl jetzt so stand art.



Ich musste vor 10 Jahren auch 'n Führungszeugnis in Hessen vorlegen. |uhoh:
Habe damals um die 130,- DM (alles zusammen incl. Bücher etc.) bezahlt.
Erstausstellung des Jahresfischereischeins, Passbild usw. natürlich |uhoh:|uhoh: extra.

@schummi112,
was kostet der Lappen denn aktuell in Hessen?


----------



## Michel81 (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wichtig--Wichtig; bitte antworten*

ich bereite mich im internet vor, sollte auch passen. dazu zwei bücher, damit ich auch genug verlässliches hintergrundwissen habe. deshalb kein kurs für mich.

@führungszeugnis: das kommt vom ******* wählen ;-)

_Edit by Debilofant wegen unangemessener Wortwahl_


----------



## killahoroz (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wichtig--Wichtig; bitte antworten*

Hallo Leute
wollte nur ma sagen dass ich meine Fischerprüfung am Dienstag bestanden habe (mit voller Punktzahl|supergri) nachdem ich ja doch viele Fragen hatte, hatte ja diesen Thread gestartet.

gruß


----------



## Denni_Lo (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wichtig--Wichtig; bitte antworten*

gratuliere #6


----------



## kanthos (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Wichtig--Wichtig; bitte antworten*

Ebenso einen Glückwunsch


----------

